# New tank, co2 or o2?



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I've read in Nickfire's co2 threat to start a new plantedtank with co2, but then in the brown/diatom thread that the new bloom is due to not enough o2. Unless, I've misread the information, I'm hoping for some clarification. Which is better to start a tank off with?

Thanks very much.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I am no expert but for whatever it is worth I can share my own experience here regarding this.
I used to plant plants in gravel with no Co2, only root taps, when I did not know what EI was. Some plants grew welll but the plants I wanted to plant in the front always truned brown or never spread out or had some ugly algae and so on.I used to have an airstone on the tank as I liek th elook of some upshooting bubbles behind the rocks. LOL. So, I guess you can say I started with a tank with more O2...
In order to grwo the plants better I started to try DIY Co2 and bought a new ligth fixture and it helped ... but still it was hit and miss.
Then, I had a pressuried Co2 system and for the first time, my front carpet was spreading and I was very excited. Unfrotunately, I also bought another new set of lights and I was using too much light--I had some very ugly algae on the surface of the soil and also on the plants. They looked like they were covered in cobweb or something.
I used to think the more light you have the faster your plants will grow which was why I was going crazy with the light.
Then I read from Neven that the key is to use less light but more consistent Co2 so I tried that and I have been very pleasantly impressed by how fast my plants are growing without the ugly algae problems. I also notice my plants now look greener and pearl very often.
Personally, I would say from my own personal experience it would eb a good idea to start right off the bet with injected Co2 because it helps to keep algae at bay (since you dont need to go too crazy with the light) and it also helps plants to get a good start. When i used DIY Co2 my Co2 was inconsistent and that created lots of algae problems for me which affected the growth of my plants in their early stage. If you keep your Co2 high and your light not so high algae can be under control and your plants can still grow very well. 
Not sure which thread you were referring to about O2 but perhaps it was talking about a lack of freidnly bacteria due to not enough o2 or something liek that? 
Anyway, I also find that changing water, cleaning the inside of my tank and taking out any leaves with algae asap really help to reduce alage...but I would say the most important thing I have done to reduce algae in my own situation is to reduce my amount of light with an increased and more steady supply of Co2 plus a constant supply of O2. In my case I was actually using way too much light and too much Co2 in the beginning...I also believe perhaps you need a different balance depending on which stage your planted tank s at. e.g. in the beginnign you may have more nitrate and so on in yoru water column so you need to change water more often and may be not dose as much N...but when everything is settled in and the plantes have all rooted nicely you may not need to change water as much and becaue of these changes you may adjust different amount of Co2 and balance out the needs of your plants.
Not sure if I have answered your question. Would liek to hear what other more exprienced and knowledgable members think...


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

Reckon said:


> I've read in Nickfire's co2 threat to start a new plantedtank with co2, but then in the brown/diatom thread that the new bloom is due to not enough o2. Unless, I've misread the information, I'm hoping for some clarification. Which is better to start a tank off with?
> 
> Thanks very much.


Diatoms will almost always pop up in a newly setup tank. Some reasons being high silicates, low 02, low flow. But your likely to get a bloom regardless on a new set up until the tank/filter/substrate is established.

For a planted start, you will definitely want co2, but also enough surface agitation to provide ample amounts of 02 as well, just not too much so as to gas off the co2 your injecting. Some use an airstone at night, not something I bother with though....


----------

